# Hog hunting Sondra style



## BowArrow (May 29, 2017)

Went down to Fort Stewart for two days of hog hunting last week and first day was a disaster. My good area was closed so went to new area. No hog sign. Went to camp ground and my primitive site for decades was being changed to RV camping. Started to check out but cell phone dead. Went to Verizon and got phone fixed. Had to jump thru hoops to get back on post. Insurance, car registration, photo and finger print.  Checked into new area for afternoon hunt but realized when I got to area, I had forgot my orange vest. Went back to camp ground but could not check out/in because automated system was down. Stopped by check-in next morning to check out and system was up and my area was open. Went to area and began walking up logging road. Saw hogs coming down road. Stepped off road and got ready with rifle on rest and ready to pull trigger. Hogs got within 30 yards and one turned broadside. It was two 150 lb. sows with pigs. Started to pull trigger because I did not want two sows any closer. That is when the Sondra effect came over me. Sondra is the lady I have dated over four years and I would have hard time explaining why I killed some little pigs mama. After a nerve racking two minutes the sows wandered off into the bushes. Any closer and I would have shot in self defense. A lot of trouble and no hog. Told my neighbor who is head of wildlife at FS and he said shoot all you can because they destroy their food plots.


----------



## wellwood (May 29, 2017)

We shoot their moms, cousin's, cousin's cousin, baby diddy, teenagers, toddlers, babies momma.......


----------



## antharper (May 29, 2017)

Sounds like a pretty normal hunt , I know we should shoot em all but I can't shoot a sow with pigs either, just how I was raised !


----------



## bfriendly (May 31, 2017)

Glad you got to go.......but thats a few reasons why I dont have much interest in going to any Government  facility like that.

I would find a WMA not too far aways from there...............there should be hogs on it. Of course, right now I have no season so I cannot hunt WMAs anywho. I wish they would allow us to hog hunt during the summer when no game season is available.

Maybe a Summer time Yote/Hog hunt would be good


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 31, 2017)

I have no mercy or sympathy for feral hogs. I'll shoot the little bitty ones too and roast them and suck the flesh from their bones.


----------



## transfixer (Jun 1, 2017)

_Sondra is the lady I have dated over four years and I would have hard time explaining why I killed some little pigs mama_.

   Sondra doesn't need to know what you killed,  all she needs to know is it was vicious and it was headed straight for you !  lol,  I'm not someone who enjoys killing, but I'd have no qualms about putting down mama and the little ones if I could get them all before they scattered.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 1, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I have no mercy or sympathy for feral hogs. I'll shoot the little bitty ones too and roast them and suck the flesh from their bones.



Man you always make me hungry


----------



## chase870 (Jun 1, 2017)

If there small enough when you kill mom you can shoot all the babies.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 3, 2017)

chase870 said:


> If there small enough when you kill mom you can shoot all the babies.



yep


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 11, 2017)

You going to Marry that girl?


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 13, 2017)

none of y'all asked for a pic of sondra?


----------



## BowArrow (Jun 16, 2017)

She loses too  many benefits if we get married as her husband was a retired Army LTC and a Prof. at Georgia Southern.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jun 17, 2017)

AND...She eats wild Hogs , What's not to Love..
I don't Hate hogs like some of yo do and I  won't hardly shoot a nice fat Sow with little pigs. Them squealers got to be 6 pounds or so before she get's killed.
I Like having hogs around. Good Eats as well....winning..


----------

